# Travel Talk > Travel Gear and Gadgets >  Portable Photo Storage

## Travel2

I'm after a portable photo storage device but can't seem to find many stores that stock them. I've had a look online but really have no idea what I should be looking for in one.


I first came across one when one of my mates from Europe came on a trip with one (and I later found out I needed more than just my SD cards which ran out of space about day 10 of our trip!)

What I do know is I need to be able to transfer direct from the SD cards my camera uses and that I would prefer not to have to install multitudes of new programmes onto my computer (though I'm aware I may have to install something) as one product I found says you need to buy an additional programme on top of the product.

Does anyone know of anywhere that stocks them in Australia? 
Or any online sites?
Does anyone have any recommendations as to what I should be looking for?
Should I get one with an image viewer? 
Does anyone have good/ bad experiences with them?

pb

----------


## alop

Store your data on the hard disk. What's the problem?

----------

